# 5.1 Audio



## honeyboy 18 (Jan 6, 2011)

This is my problem; when I turn on my receiver an then my DVD player an tv
my receiver stays on two channel not 5.1. But if I unplug the HDMI cable from
the tv an turn everything off; an then turn on the receiver an DVD player the 
5.1 icon lights up an then if I plug the HDMI cable in the tv everything works fine on 5.1
Whats up? an how do I fix this problem. All help will be appreciated.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I suspect your "problem" is associated with HDMI-CEC. Depending on brand of TV and reciever, such capability can be known by many names: Bravia Sync, Viera Linc, Anynet, etc.... What I suspect is happening is that the TV is telling the reciever (through HDMI-CEC) to turn on an use the TV stereo output as a source.

I have many such devices in my house. All have the ability to disable this capability through the menu settings. Find your TV manual, search for HDMI-CEC, and determine how you can disable this capability. Hopefully, this will solve your problem.


----------



## honeyboy 18 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you for your help; it is a panasonic with the viera link; I will try this.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

> I will try this.


I don't know whether you are the experimenting type, but you may want to consider the possibilities here. If the vieralink proves to be the source of your problems, this indicates that your TV and reciever are both compliant with the -CEC standard. I don't know about your DVD player, but it may also be (but not turned on). 

If so, this may offer you some unforseen benefits. It is possible that you could configure your system in such a way that when you turn on your DVD player, the reciever and TV all automatically come on with settings enabled to watch your movie. Alternatively, turning your TV on already turns on the reciever, suggesting that you could watch TV with sound through your nice audio system (may require an additional cable such as one of those SPDIF types) without having to turn on and off two devices. This would also allow any of your remotes to control any of your devices.

In my limited experience at home, implementation of the CEC standard on any given device can be hit-and-miss. Some don't automatically call on other devices to turn on. Others don't respond to such calls. Whether this will work in with your mix of components is not guaranteed. But if this possibility interests you, it may be worth your time to investigate further.


----------

